# Sergio Ramos: "Il Milan nel mondo subito dopo il Real".



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2019)

Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:

"La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Qualcuno gli dica che non abbiamo soldi per il suo mega ingaggio...così lecca un po' da altre parti..
Scherzi a parte..fa piacere essere riconosciuti per la propria storia..ma vogliamo scriverne altra e per adesso siamo ancora molto lontani da dove dovremmo stare...


----------



## Black (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Galliani sei tu?


----------



## Lambro (11 Marzo 2019)

Bè i trofei internazionali dicono che siamo proprio lì dove dice Ramos.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Vieni, vieni. Ramos-Romagnoli.


----------



## iceman. (11 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Vieni, vieni. Ramos-Romagnoli.



Presumo prenda più di 10 pippi l'anno...impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2019)

ecco bravo, vallo a ricordare a quelle fogne dei giornalisti italiani. mafiosi.


----------



## bmb (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



La più grande testa di c... nel mondo del calcio. Però vorrei sempre averlo dalla mia parte.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Ha semplicemente detto la verità. Ovviamente non il Milan attuale, ma a livello "storico" e di "mistica del calcio" se vogliamo, Milan e Real Madrid sono una spanna sopra chiunque.


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Impensabile come ora faccia scalpore una verità lampante. Succede perché sappiamo che da qualche tempo la stampa è leggermente manipolata da...


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2019)

E' cosi, a livello internazionale il Milan tutti sanno cos'è.... ma non è che possiamo pensare che per sempre si possa rimanere con questo appeal, bisogna tornare grandi, bisogna farlo nei prossimi cinque anni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Marzo 2019)

Ebbravo Ramos, per una volta non ti fai odiare.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Incredibile come a volte siamo noi stessi a schernire il nostro club e poi ce lo ricordano gli altri quello che siamo.


----------



## kipstar (11 Marzo 2019)

mi pare che abbia detto una ovvietà....


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Ha detto semplicemente la verità,che tutti tranne i giornalisti italiani sanno.Speriamo piuttosto di tornare presto lì dove ci compete.


----------



## sacchino (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione sul Milan di Sergio Ramos, rilasciata ad un'intervista spagnola:
> 
> "La Juve adesso è una squadra molto forte. Ma se parliamo di grandi squadre, dopo il Real Madrid nel mondo segue il Milan."



Da prendere subito è giovane ma crescerà.


----------

